# Quantity Surveying opportunity's in Thailand???



## holteender_rob (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm looking to apply my trade as a Civil Engineering Contractors Quantity Surveyor overseas for 1 year (initially).

I'm very interested in Thailand, and have a holiday booked there (Koh Samui) in Septemebr 2009 to investigate possible work opportunities.

Any advice on contacts/contractor companies/recruitment firms in the above locations for me to investigate would be also be great, as well as any case studies for me to take advice from!!!

I am not looking for PQS positions, only a civil QS contractor positions and advice on how to proceed........

My level of experience:

>>> Bsc Hons in Commercial Management & Quantity Surveying, 2:1
>>> 7 years working experience (3 years post grad)
>>> I've predominantly worked on Civil Engineering projects, consisting of Drainage & Infrastructure, groundworks, roads etc.


Thanks for your time, I look forward to hearing your responses.


----------

